# How come Canon never responds to anything?



## rifz (Sep 18, 2012)

How come Canon, and a lot of big companies never explain or answer any questions. Why make a new sensor for the 6D when everyone was hoping for the same 5DIII sensor? Why limit the video compression? etc. etc..
Are there good reasons or are they just protecting other lines and/or money, as everyone keeps on guessing. 

McDonalds answered this one:
why don't the hamburgers you get, look like the photos?
Behind the scenes at a McDonald's photo shoot


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm guessing costs, sensors are generally the most expensive part of a camera and using the 5D3 sensor may have put it above the price point they were shooting for. What limit on video compression do you speak of? I was under the impression that it was the same as the 5DIII.

And what do you mean they don't "explain or answer questions?" Who is supposed to be asking and who is supposed to be answering?


----------



## Tammy (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm thankful that our cameras LOOK like the ones they advertise! 

and even perform as advertised too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd suspect that they will never tell you why they make the business decisions. Does McDonalds tell us how they price their products?
Many of the Technical queries are answered by Chuck Westfall, but you have to ask. He won't reveal any reasons for design decisions though, virtually no company does.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Oct 2, 2012)

rifz said:


> How come Canon, and a lot of big companies never explain or answer any questions. Why make a new sensor for the 6D when everyone was hoping for the same 5DIII sensor? Why limit the video compression? etc. etc..
> Are there good reasons or are they just protecting other lines and/or money, as everyone keeps on guessing.
> 
> McDonalds answered this one:
> ...


Simply because it will drive them nuts even just in trying to. Have you seen all the gripes we gear geeks post here?


----------



## birdman (Oct 8, 2012)

Easy -- it would infuriate the 5d3 adopters. Plain and simple. I wasn't aware the d600 had the same sensor as the d4/d800/d3x. Even at 24Mp, it's well known that the d600 sensor is a newer (and better) sensor than the d3x. 

Those of you who need all that the 5d2 or 5d3 offers will buy it. Besides, the 5d2 should ultimately still prove to be the better overall dslr than the 6d. I'm Nikon shooter now (having owned the 5d2) but miss much of Canon's system -- like the 35L, 100mm macro, etc. Canon will convince me to buy into their system again as well....it just may be years down the road. I know this is pointless -- but I wanted to state that their TELEPHOTO lens selection is simply unparalleled. This is why they OWN the sports photography market. As far as landscapes....they are still very good. It's a tough time for Canon right now, but i DO HOPE they pull out of this "slump", if you will.


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 9, 2012)

well after watching this i want a cheeseburger...


----------



## well_dunno (Oct 9, 2012)

Inofficial responses were coming from fake chuck but he seems to be into conspiracy theories these days... ;D 

I kid, I kid! Regarding the first part...


----------



## funkboy (Oct 9, 2012)

Personally I'm bummed that Canon pulled their sponsorship for Chuck's column at the Digital Journalist when the financial crisis hit. It was really well put together, and no other big camera companies had that sort of direct interaction with their customers (that I'm aware of).


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 9, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> well after watching this i want a cheeseburger...



Even though I just had lunch and I've avoided McDonald's burgers for months, I may have to go right now and buy one! ;-)


----------



## atosk930 (Oct 9, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> well after watching this i want a cheeseburger...



+1...or just fast food in general


----------



## DB (Oct 9, 2012)

Because of THEORY (both organizational and marketing).

Web 2.0 technologies - such as the CanonRumors forum, enable _customer-to-customer_ communication

Big organizations do not want their customers telling them what to do, rather they would prefer if they could dictate to their customers. Marketing textbooks state categorically that 'Marketing Strategy' should be organizationally-led and that they (companies) should seek to influence customer behavior and that under no circumstances should companies lose control of that strategy. Big corporations may even use focus groups to discover what their clients think about their products (think CR site today), but then they go and use this information to tweak their product & marketing strategy (pricing, features etc), not to define it. However the Web, specifically Web 2.0 allows for user-generated content and interactivity, which creates a major headache for large organizations like Canon Inc.

If large corporations did what their customers want from the get go, there would never have been Guinness Light, or New Coke vs Classic Coke, and GM would never have launched a car in Latin America called 'Don't Go' (the Chevy Nova).

It would be great if big corporations listened more to their customers, but then why have a dog (marketing dept) and bark yourself?


----------



## Simba (Oct 9, 2012)

birdman said:


> Easy -- it would infuriate the 5d3 adopters. Plain and simple. I wasn't aware the d600 had the same sensor as the d4/d800/d3x. Even at 24Mp, it's well known that the d600 sensor is a newer (and better) sensor than the d3x.
> 
> Those of you who need all that the 5d2 or 5d3 offers will buy it. Besides, the 5d2 should ultimately still prove to be the better overall dslr than the 6d. I'm Nikon shooter now (having owned the 5d2) but miss much of Canon's system -- like the 35L, 100mm macro, etc. Canon will convince me to buy into their system again as well....it just may be years down the road. I know this is pointless -- but I wanted to state that their TELEPHOTO lens selection is simply unparalleled. This is why they OWN the sports photography market. As far as landscapes....they are still very good. It's a tough time for Canon right now, but i DO HOPE they pull out of this "slump", if you will.



Except for 70-200 f/4, both Canon and Nikon have very similar telephoto lenses. Nikon even has 200-400 that Canon does not have, and I have seen it many times in the fields. Why would you say Canon own the sport photography market?


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

Both Canon & Nikon know exactly what they're doing. They haven't gotten where they are today by having a lack of business sense. They will both continue to counter each other in order to win over the enthusiastic masses.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 13, 2012)

Simba said:


> birdman said:
> 
> 
> > Easy -- it would infuriate the 5d3 adopters. Plain and simple. I wasn't aware the d600 had the same sensor as the d4/d800/d3x. Even at 24Mp, it's well known that the d600 sensor is a newer (and better) sensor than the d3x.
> ...



Because Canon's 300 f/2.8L, 400 f/2.8L, etc. are way, way better than Nikon lenses. Overall, Canon has better sports lenses, and then of course there is the 1DX which is superior to any Nikon camera in existance.


----------



## weekendshooter (Oct 13, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Simba said:
> 
> 
> > birdman said:
> ...



...but they're not?? nikon has a 300/2.8, 400/2.8, 500/4, 600/4 just like canon, and also have had a 200-400 for ages, whereas canon's is still nowhere to be seen. Everyone's superteles are very very good performers and nobody would be disappointed with either brand here.

The perception that Canon destroys Nikon for sports/wildlife stems from the early days of EOS, when Canon's quick jump to AF caught Nikon off guard. Since then both brands have more or less equalized and both perform at very high levels.

Also 1DX better than any nikon camera? Sure, if you don't count the D4 or D3S. Again, both brands offer superb performance once you get up to spending $6k on a body and $5-10k per lens.


----------



## Simba (Oct 13, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Simba said:
> ...



+1000


----------



## sanj (Oct 13, 2012)

If you want 5d3 sensor, buy it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 13, 2012)

rifz said:


> How come Canon, and a lot of big companies never explain or answer any questions. Why make a new sensor for the 6D when everyone was hoping for the same 5DIII sensor? Why limit the video compression? etc. etc..
> Are there good reasons or are they just protecting other lines and/or money, as everyone keeps on guessing.
> 
> McDonalds answered this one:
> ...



Hmmm... Who knows? Maybe 6D sensor is better than 1DX and 5D3 sensors. It's not 100% for sure but maybe... Remember the good old times during Canon 5D2 launch when essentially it's the best sensor for Canon around even if it's not the most expensive....


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 13, 2012)

rifz said:


> How come Canon, and a lot of big companies never explain or answer any questions. Why make a new sensor for the 6D when everyone was hoping for the same 5DIII sensor? Why limit the video compression? etc. etc..
> Are there good reasons or are they just protecting other lines and/or money, as everyone keeps on guessing.
> 
> McDonalds answered this one:
> ...



This a very bad comparison. You are using a known industry marketing tool versus an internal decision. Internal decisions are almost never divulged.


----------



## IronMike (Oct 13, 2012)

rifz said:


> How come Canon, and a lot of big companies never explain or answer any questions. Why make a new sensor for the 6D when everyone was hoping for the same 5DIII sensor? Why limit the video compression? etc. etc..
> Are there good reasons or are they just protecting other lines and/or money, as everyone keeps on guessing.



The McDonalds videos are a marketing campaign. McDonalds probably felt that one of their primary issues was problems that potential customers had with food quality, and this ad campaign is trying to address those issues.
Does canon feel that customers have issues with the quality of their equipment? Are they trying to address that through their own marketing? Perhaps, but not currently in such a direct way as this latest McDonalds campaign AFAIK.
Canon has in the past produced "behind-the-scenes" videos on how some of their lenses are produced, but again that was just marketing... the average consumer EF-S 18-55 lenses probably don't receive the same amount of care and attention during their construction.


Canon Lens Production (Part 1)


----------



## chadders (Oct 13, 2012)

rifz said:


> How come Canon, and a lot of big companies never explain or answer any questions. Why make a new sensor for the 6D when everyone was hoping for the same 5DIII sensor? Why limit the video compression? etc. etc..
> Are there good reasons or are they just protecting other lines and/or money, as everyone keeps on guessing.
> 
> McDonalds answered this one:
> ...



What a strange idea! Are you under the misaprehension that just because you voice some concern or question in this forum Canon is going to answer it?

Have you addressed your questions directly to Canon and they have ignored you? This is merely a talking shop where we all whinge and moan at each other. The last thing we expect is that Canon actually read the forums and respond to questions, suggestions and critical comments.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 13, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Simba said:
> ...



Nope. Bzzzzzzzzzzzt. It stems from shooting with two D4 users. End of game, try again.


----------

